# Spyware Terminator update problems



## Bianchi (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi folks! New here and this is my first post so hope I'm in the right section.:wave:

I'm having a problem updating Spyware Terminator on Acer laptop 1800 running XP sp3. The firewall is Sygate and ST is allowed and has been working fine until last night. Now when I try to update I get an _'infection detected'_ popup from Malwarebytes. It also happens when I try to go to the ST site. I disabled MBAM but still no luck. I then uninstalled ST and downloaded the latest version, but unable to install it getting same results. I tried to get help on the ST forums but again am blocked from doing so. I have ST on 2 other machines running XP sp2 and Vista sp1 and no problems there. Everything else seems to be working normally so at a loss to know what to try next. 

Thanks in advance for any help or suggestions.:smile:


----------

